# my little pearls



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

thnx


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

they sure are some nice looking fish.

how long you had them for?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

These are from my december batch. So around 4mo. I got them just out of the egg sack


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice little guys.
I hope you have an extra tank to split them up once they get bigger. Those aros get pretty nasty towards their tankmates...but you probably already know that !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful fish, makes me wanna get one


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice man!!!!!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Very nice man!!!!!


thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice. spots are showing nicely. any aggression issues yet?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

nope. not between these two. there was a third that was aggressive, and it was removed.
contrary to what a lot of ignorant people think, some jardini can have tankmates.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

exodon king said:


> nope. not between these two. there was a third that was aggressive, and it was removed.
> contrary to what a lot of ignorant people think, some jardini can have tankmates.


You got babies-

Wait until they get some size on them------It will be a different story then.....


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> nope. not between these two. there was a third that was aggressive, and it was removed.
> contrary to what a lot of ignorant people think, some jardini can have tankmates.


You got babies-

Wait until they get some size on them------It will be a different story then.....
[/quote]

no... it wont

get your facts straight before making such a claim


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

here are a couple of other successful comms

2x 16-18" jardini (not one missing scale between them)










monster jar w/ black aro (not sure abouit the size, but the picture speaks for itself)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Me get my facts straight-
LMFAO.....

I'm no newbie to Jar either their guy........I highly doubt you raised from birth to death on any one of them...Multiple times over-Until then-
Nothing is proven

It will only be a matter of time.......Many people do it around the web-Your not the first nor the last-

Thats like me saying my Jar and silver lived piecfully in my 500 gal..Although it only lasted 9 to 8 months.....
I guess I'm also the king for having ajar and dovii mix too huh....

You have proved nothing by these pics...


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the 16-18" jars were in there for many years. since about 4-6" i believe. sorry, if something was going to happen, it would have by now. but has not.
and as for the jar amd black.... like i said. the pic speaks for itself. 
you are the king of nothing other then making blanket statements based on a lack of understanding, but "Many people do it around the web-Your not the first nor the last" to make such a ridiculous claim.
by no means am i saying it will happen in every case, because that isnt true, but to make a claim that jardini CAN NOT have tank mates is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't think anyone is saying that they cannot have tank mates.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

i dont specifically mean here and now. it is a common misconception in the hobby in general.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

exodon king said:


> the 16-18" jars were in there for many years. since about 4-6" i believe. sorry, if something was going to happen, it would have by now. but has not.
> and as for the jar amd black.... like i said. the pic speaks for itself.
> you are the king of nothing other then making blanket statements based on a lack of understanding, but "Many people do it around the web-Your not the first nor the last" to make such a ridiculous claim.
> by no means am i saying it will happen in every case, because that isnt true, but to make a claim that jardini CAN NOT have tank mates is absolutely ridiculous.


I never once stated they can not have tank mates-----

Mine lived with many-
Pacu,eels,Rd,GT,Catfishes,Silver Aro's,balck sharks,BP,kili fish,Syndo's.......I only removed the jar cause I wanted too---

Anyhow-
Nice jar.........

You want to tyalk about blanket statements-You have done nothing more than post pics of acouple fish in the same tank----This by no means a succsess-I could post the same type pics----

Does this mean I'm as good as you-
I didn't think so.....


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

apparently you didnt read the above post.
ill give you some time to catch up...


----------

